# AVI in Mpeg umwandeln = kein Ton



## Hokey (9. August 2003)

Hi!

Ich versuche ein AVI in das MPEG2-Format zu bringen, um mir eine SVCD daraus zu erstellen. Leider wird der Ton nicht mit umgewandelt. Was liegt da im Argen?


----------



## Bypass41 (9. August 2003)

Hallo,

welche Software nimmst Du zum Kodieren?

Gruß


----------



## Hokey (11. August 2003)

TMPGE

Ich habs jetzt fast hinbekommen mit DVD2SVCD, allerdings ist alle langsamer geworden, d.h. es ist alle noch synchron, aber der Ton ist langsamer und tiefer geworden...


----------



## Bypass41 (11. August 2003)

Hi,

AVI ist ja nur ein Kontainer und kann sehr viele Formate beinhalten. Versuche doch mal herauszubekommen, wie dein AVI kodiert ist.

Gruß


----------



## Hokey (11. August 2003)

DivX 412 2Pass
AC3

Angucken kann ich ohne Probleme...


----------



## Hokey (14. August 2003)

Ich habe es jetzt auch mal mit dem Cinema Craft Encoder ausprobiert - immer noch langsamer...


----------



## Bypass41 (14. August 2003)

Hi,

leider kann ich Dir jetzt auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Aber im Prinzip ist es ja nicht gedacht von einem Consumer-Format(DivX) in ein anderes Consumer-Format(MPEG2) umzucodieren. Es sind ja keine vollen 25 Frames per Sec. mehr da. Aber wahrscheinlich kann Dir ein Anderer helfen. Suche doch mal im http://www.dvd-svcd-forum.de oder auf http://www.slashcam.de oder, oder oder.

Gruß


----------



## Hokey (14. August 2003)

Mir geht es im Prinzip ja nur darum, das AVi irgendwie auf meinem DVD-Player angucken zu können...


----------



## stamp000 (19. August 2003)

Also ich mache das mit dem Programm Virtual Dub, das funktioniert bei den meisten Files am besten. Ich habe nämlich auch meine DivX Videos gerne mal angeschaut. 

Also lade dir einfach mal Virtual Dub herunter, damit sollte es gehen.

in dem Programm gibst du einfach die Quelldatei ein und klickst einfach auf VCD / S-VCD oder DVD wie du magst, und das Programm berechnet dir dann das alles...


PS.: ich hatte allerdings bei manchen Filmen das Problem das irgendwann nicht mehr weiter kodiert wurde und das Video irgnedwann mittendrinn aufgehört hat und das auch nach mehrmaligen versuchen. Dafür habe ich bis jetzt auch noch keine Lösung, ALso falls du noch eine bessere Lösung hast, her damit


----------

